# تفاصيل ميكانيكيه Mechanical Details



## zanitty (4 مارس 2009)

ده ملف مجمع لكل الديتايلز اللى ممكن نحتاجها فى المجالات الاتيه
- التكيف
- الاعامال الصحيه (تغذيه - صرف)
- اعمال الحريق
و للامانه مش انا طبعا اللى راسم
انا مجمع الفايل ده من اماكن كتييييييييييييير و كل اللى عملته انى جمعت كل التفاصيل فى ملف واحد و نسقتهم و عملتهم كلهم بالوان معينه بحيث يبقى شكلهم مقبول فى الطباعه
الملف التانى ده هو بتاع الاسيمنت Pen Assigment ده عشان اللى عاوز يطبع اى حاجه يستعمل الملف ده عشان الرسمه تطلع منوره
جربوا تطبعوا تفصيله واحده بالستخدام الملف و اتفرجوا ع النور 
ياللا مطولش عليكم عشان انتوا رغايين اوى
الملفات اهيه

ZINITTY details.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
عاوز اشوف وابل من التصفيق الحاد
محدش يخش يتفرج و يحمل من غير ما يسيب كلمه شكر
قصدى قصيده شكر​


----------



## مسلم يوسف (4 مارس 2009)

********* Tanks my brother ********


----------



## mohamed mech (4 مارس 2009)

تسلم يا نجم النجوم :84:


----------



## zanitty (4 مارس 2009)

اى خدمه يا ابو حميد يا غالى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (4 مارس 2009)

*nice file*

:75: :20:


----------



## zanitty (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس زيكو


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

ايه يا رجاله هو محدش لازمه الكلام ده و اللا ايه
الغى الموضوع يعنى


----------



## وائل يوسف المنزل (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخى على هذة الرسالة القيمة


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا محمد على مرورك
المهم الناس تستفيد منها
و ليا كماتن طلب عند الكل
اوعوا حد يبقى عنده حاجه ممكن حد يستفيد منها و يكتمها عن الناس عشان فيه ناس بتلومنى لما بحط حاجات معينه و بيقولوا لى مش مفروض تتحط بس انا شايف ان الكلام ده مش مضبوط لان ده يعتبر كتم علم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (7 مارس 2009)

نحن في عصر الانترنت من يعتقد انه قادر ولو 1% انه يخفي معلومه او يستأثر بها اما انه انسان قمه في الذكاء والتميز زي د-احمد زويل ويكون الفكره الاساسيه اصلا بتاعته وعارف طريقه تطبيقها او يكون انسان ساذج جدا لان علشان العلم يتقدم ونشوف حلّ للمشاكل اللي العالم لسه ميعرفلهاش حل زي مشكله الاحتباس الحراري ولو طلع الحل غلط هنكون ضيعنا وقت وتكون المشكله زادت العلم دلوقتي غير زمان التميز ليس لمن يعرف المعلومه التميز لن يطورها او يبسطها او يربط بينها وبين علاقات اخرى وتخيييل ومن انواع التميز القدره على نقل المعلومه ببساطه ويسر مما يجذب انتباه الناس لها والبحث عن تقدير اهميتتها ومدى تطورها مثال على ذالك د-زويل
------------------------
والله اعلم


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> نحن في عصر الانترنت من يعتقد انه قادر ولو 1% انه يخفي معلومه او يستأثر بها اما انه انسان قمه في الذكاء والتميز زي د-احمد زويل ويكون الفكره الاساسيه اصلا بتاعته وعارف طريقه تطبيقها او يكون انسان ساذج جدا لان علشان العلم يتقدم ونشوف حلّ للمشاكل اللي العالم لسه ميعرفلهاش حل زي مشكله الاحتباس الحراري ولو طلع الحل غلط هنكون ضيعنا وقت وتكون المشكله زادت العلم دلوقتي غير زمان التميز ليس لمن يعرف المعلومه التميز لن يطورها او يبسطها او يربط بينها وبين علاقات اخرى وتخيييل ومن انواع التميز القدره على نقل المعلومه ببساطه ويسر مما يجذب انتباه الناس لها والبحث عن تقدير اهميتتها ومدى تطورها مثال على ذالك د-زويل
> ------------------------
> والله اعلم


طبعا كلامك صح يا زيكو بس انا حبيت انوه عشان الفايل ده بالذات انا اتلمت كتير جدا انى حطيته مع انى شايف انه ولا حاجه اصلا
و كمان هو مش مجهودى و لا شغلى عشان اكتمه انا كل اللى عملته انى رتبته و لونته عشان الطباعه و جمعت كل حاجه تشبه بعض جنب بعش عشان سهوله الرجوع ليها و مع ذلك لقيت حد بيقول لى لما تكون عندك حاجه نفيثه زى دى احتفظ بيها لنفسك عشان التميز


----------



## م/زيكو تك (7 مارس 2009)

احتفظ بيها للتميز!!!!
دي بتكون مرفقه مع كل رسم ييجي من عند اي استشاري واذا لم يعطيها لك طالبو بيها ((يعني ولا سر ونفيسه))

المشكله يا حبيبي عند الناس دول ان علمهم ضعيف وليس عندهم الرغبه او القدره على تعلم الجديد و بالتالي بيحاولوا يخلوا اي علم سر --------- ولكن سؤال --- من اين لهم علمهم؟؟؟ اكيد اخذوه عن كتاب او شخص ملم بالعلم وعلى فكره انا مهندس صيانه وبعرف تركيب وتصميم لاني كنت شغال في التنفيذ وكمان لانظمه الاطفاء بس كل الناس المتعلمه في الاخر بترجع لكتاب او مرجع علشان تتاكد---- يعني العلم ليس سر وليس به شيئ نفيس وغير نفيس -- اي معلومه انت محتاجها طبعا نفيسه
وعلى فكره كانت لي مشاركه مشابه لهذه المشاركه
ولو عاوز تتأكد من كلامي اطلع على جوجل واعمل بحث كل المنتديات عندها مواضيع مشابهه
اقولك حاجه انت لو بحثت في المنتدى تحت اسم شبكات مياه او water network مش هتلاقي واضيع بتتكلم في هذا الموضوع وانا حاولت افتح الموضوع واعمل مشاركات فيه ولكن الناس معتبره ان الموضوع سر حتى في الهندسه المدنيه مفيش موضوع واحد عن شبكات تغذيه وصرف المياه تخيل
انا فعلا ملاحظ ان الناس في العالم العربي فاكرين الموضوع سر لان حتى المشاركات بتكون شحشحه مقارنه بعدد مرات التنزيل ومشاهده الموضوع -----


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

خد عندك المفاجاه دى
انا تصميم و فى مكتب استشارى و اللى طللب كده حد فى المكتب و قديم كمان
بمناسبه الشبكات ممكن نفتح موضوع للاعمال الصحيه انا عندى حاجات كويسه فى الموضوع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (8 مارس 2009)

اعتقد او ان الحد القديم ده كان شاف المنتدى مكنش قال كده------- اعزمه على المنتدى وخليه يدور على اي معلومات تعجبه ويمكن يلاقي حاجه ويعدل وجهه نظره


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> اعتقد او ان الحد القديم ده كان شاف المنتدى مكنش قال كده------- اعزمه على المنتدى وخليه يدور على اي معلومات تعجبه ويمكن يلاقي حاجه ويعدل وجهه نظره


ههههههههههههههههههههه
بيقول لى كل اللى فيه كلام فاضى
و اظن كده اكيد فهمت دماغه مش محتاج انى اشرحها اكتر من كده


----------



## م/زيكو تك (8 مارس 2009)

احرجه واسأله عن حاجات انت عرفتها من المنتدى وكانت غريبه عنك وتعتقد انها غريبه عنده----- ولا اقولك يلا حسن الختام هو احنا لسه ها نتعلم ----- تلاقيه بيفكر كده وبيفكر في البيت ومشاكل العيال ----سيبه نايم وغطيه


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> احرجه واسأله عن حاجات انت عرفتها من المنتدى وكانت غريبه عنك وتعتقد انها غريبه عنده----- ولا اقولك يلا حسن الختام هو احنا لسه ها نتعلم ----- تلاقيه بيفكر كده وبيفكر في البيت ومشاكل العيال ----سيبه نايم وغطيه


انت كده قلت بالظبط ع الطريقه اللى انا بتعامل معاه بيها
بس اصحح لك معلومه
مش موضوع بيقول احنا لسه هنتعلم
هو معتقد ان كل اللى مكتوب ده ميجيش نقطه فى بحر علمه الضخم

هو ده الحوار بالظبط


----------



## م/زيكو تك (8 مارس 2009)

وهو لو كان بقى بحر علمه الضخم واسع اوي كدا كنت انت سبت بحره ---------------------------------------------------------------------

:d
------------------ وجيت بحرنا


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> وهو لو كان بقى بحر علمه الضخم واسع اوي كدا كنت انت سبت بحره ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> :d
> ------------------ وجيت بحرنا


قول له بقى
تعمل ايه فى المخ بقى


----------



## amr fathy (9 مارس 2009)

جــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 مارس 2009)

نجمان ساطعان من نجوم المنتدى زانتي وزيكو.....احلى نجوم واحلى مشاركات واحلى حوار وحب عظيم للعطاء فبارك الله بكما وفتح لكما ابواب رزقه.
حبيبي زانتي، انا نزلت ملف الاوتوكاد ولكنه لم يفتح معي يبدو انه نسخة حديثة وكوني على قد حالي ما عنديش الا اوتوكاد 2004 .


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

جهاد انت مثلنا العلى يا حبيبى فى العطاء
بالنسبه للملف هو معمول ب اوتوكاد 2007
لو تحب اعمله لك 2004 تحت امرك لكن افضل لو حد قريب منك عنده 2007 او اعلى اعمله save as و غير الاصدار بتاع الحفظ هيبقى اسرع لك
بس برضه هحاول انجز لك انا الحوار من هنا بس ادعى الاب لود يشتغل معايا عدل


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

اتفضل يا استاز جهاد الملف بصيغه 2004
انت تؤمر و احنا علينا التنفيذ و تلبيه رغباتك
http://ifile.it/190zxaf


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اتفضل يا استاز جهاد الملف بصيغه 2004
> انت تؤمر و احنا علينا التنفيذ و تلبيه رغباتك
> http://ifile.it/190zxaf


 ادعو الله ان لا يسلط عليك ظالما يا زانتي يا طيب


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
جمعا ان شاء الله


----------



## USMBscorpion (10 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي ربي يخليك لينا


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

ربنا يخليك يا سكوربيون
عاوزين نشوف الشغل بقى


----------



## زينب عبد المحسن (5 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر للاخ المهندس zanitty والاخ المهندس زيكو تكييف اتمنى لكم ولجميع الطيبين امثالكم المزيد من التقدم والعطاء


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (5 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*

بس بجد أنت شغال فى مكتب استشارى فى جدة؟​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## احسان الشبل (6 يوليو 2009)

مواضيع ومناقشات حلوة جدا بارك الله بالكل


----------



## كاسر (8 يوليو 2009)

ملف أكثر من راااااااااااااائع

يعتبر من أقوى ما طرح في المنتدى ياباشا

عاجز عن شكرك


----------



## zanitty (8 يوليو 2009)

اخ محمود محمدالهاهادى
اه شغال فى مكتب استشارى فى جده
اخ احسان الشبل اشكرك
كاسر باشا 
دى شهاده اعتذ بيها من واحد فاهم زيك


----------



## berd (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## berd (17 يوليو 2009)

على فكره انا كمان شغال فى مكتب استشارى بجدة


----------



## zanitty (17 يوليو 2009)

تشرفنا يا بيرد باشا و نتمنى نشوفك معانا باستمرار
طب مسمعناش رايك فى الملف


----------



## هديل كريم (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك ورزقك الله من نعمه


----------



## mohamedelkas (18 يوليو 2009)

يا باش مهندس مش عارف انزل الملف خالص اتصرف احسن واضح انه ملف جامد جدااااا
شكرااااااااااااا لمجهودك
وارجو سرعة الرد


----------



## eng_mido83 (11 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
منور الملتقي 
رغم اني لا اتمكن من التحميل و انا موش عارف ليه بتختار هذاالموقع المتعب لامثالي 
غلى فكرة انا اعطيت المهندس على مجموعة فايلات ارجو تكون مفيدة وطلبت منه ان يوصلها لك 
المهم الافضل تحولها فايل مرفق ليسهل حفظها واستخدامها 
و مشكور جدا جدا و جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2010)

اعتذر عن ضياع الروابط
و اليكم الروابط الجديده التى ارجو من احد المشرفين ان يستبدلها بتلك الموجوده فى المشاركه الرئيسيه للتيسير على الاخوه الاعضاء

لتحميل ملف التفاصيل الميكانيكيه
http://www.mediafire.com/?myygvozmlz0

لتحميل اسيمنت الطباعه
http://www.mediafire.com/?4gwjemwtuez


----------



## aati badri (12 مايو 2010)

zanitty قال:


> شكرا يا محمد على مرورك
> المهم الناس تستفيد منها
> و ليا كماتن طلب عند الكل
> اوعوا حد يبقى عنده حاجه ممكن حد يستفيد منها و يكتمها عن الناس عشان فيه ناس بتلومنى لما بحط حاجات معينه و بيقولوا لى مش مفروض تتحط بس انا شايف ان الكلام ده مش مضبوط لان ده يعتبر كتم علم


 
اللهم أجره عن كل نقطة وحرف ملايين ملايين الحسنات
اللهم اجعله لوجهك الكريم
اللهم جمل العطاء في عيوننا كما جملته في عيونه
اللهم انزع ما في نفوسنا من غل وشح وبخل بالعلم وبغيره
تشكر يازينة شباب المنبر
ونسال هل من مزيد
انت كريم ونحن جشعين


----------



## mech_mohamed (12 مايو 2010)

*شكر واجب لكل مهندس مساعد*

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الله ان كل من يتلم الملف و ينفعه ان تؤجر عن ذلك بكل لحظة تقدم قدمتها له فى حياته ويجب ان لا ننسى حديث سيدنا المصطفى:
( ما دام الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخيه)
جزالك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## zanitty (13 مايو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> منور الملتقي
> رغم اني لا اتمكن من التحميل و انا موش عارف ليه بتختار هذاالموقع المتعب لامثالي
> غلى فكرة انا اعطيت المهندس على مجموعة فايلات ارجو تكون مفيدة وطلبت منه ان يوصلها لك
> ...


وصلت الملفات يا مهندس صبرى و لكنى فى مصر حاليا و ساخذها فور عودتى باذن الله و ساقوم برفعها تباعا كما وعدتك لينالك ثوابها و تحتسب لك صدقه جاريه باذن الله 
اما بخصوص هذا الموقع فالروابط الجديده التى وضعتها سهله التعامل باذن الله و لا يمكننى وضع الملف كمرفقات حيث ان حجمه 10 ميجا و المرفقات لها حد اقصى اقل من ذلك بكثيييييييييييير
فارجو المعذره
و ان لم تنجح فى التحميل فساشرح لسياتكم بالصور كيفيه التحميل من الميديا فاير
جزيل الشكر على الملفات و جعلها الله فى موازين اعمالك يوم تلقاه


> لتحميل ملف التفاصيل الميكانيكيه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?myygvozmlz0
> 
> لتحميل اسيمنت الطباعه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?4gwjemwtuez





aati badri قال:


> اللهم أجره عن كل نقطة وحرف ملايين ملايين الحسنات
> اللهم اجعله لوجهك الكريم
> اللهم جمل العطاء في عيوننا كما جملته في عيونه
> اللهم انزع ما في نفوسنا من غل وشح وبخل بالعلم وبغيره
> ...


اللهم امين 
و اياكم اخى الكريم 
بل انتم الكرماء و ما انا الا طامع فى نيل الاجر عن طريقكم



mech_mohamed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الله ان كل من يتلم الملف و ينفعه ان تؤجر عن ذلك بكل لحظة تقدم قدمتها له فى حياته ويجب ان لا ننسى حديث سيدنا المصطفى:
> ( ما دام الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخيه)
> جزالك الله الخير الكثير


اللهم امين


----------



## mohaned alaa (29 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير...


----------



## mohaned alaa (29 مايو 2011)

الموضوع جميل يا هندسه وربنا يجزيك الف خير بس بالنسبه لاسيمنت الطباعه اللينك بيديني
Invalid or Deleted File ياريت لو تستبدلو لينا..مشكووور


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (29 مايو 2011)

مشكوور اخي ولكن الفايل لاينفتح


----------



## eng_msabry2008 (29 مايو 2011)

Invalid or Deleted File


----------



## hikal007 (30 مايو 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود .. فعلا تنظيمهم شىء رااائع


----------



## magdy24 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Invalid or Deleted File:57::57:


----------



## عمران احمد (24 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما
من فضلك لو تكرمت اعد تحميل الملف الثانى
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zanitty (25 نوفمبر 2012)

صبرا يا شباب فقد اوقفت جميع حساباتى بكل الملفات عليه كم اشرت فى هذا الموضوع هام بخصوص مكتبتى و روابط مواضيعى التى لا تعمل - ابلغ هنا عنها - و لاعاده رفعها يلزمنى بعض الوقت حيث انى لا املك حسابا للنت فى المنزل فسارفعها من العمل و لكن هذا ياخذ وقتا 
اعتذر


----------



## mohamed mech (25 نوفمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> صبرا يا شباب فقد اوقفت جميع حساباتى بكل الملفات عليه كم اشرت فى هذا الموضوع هام بخصوص مكتبتى و روابط مواضيعى التى لا تعمل - ابلغ هنا عنها - و لاعاده رفعها يلزمنى بعض الوقت حيث انى لا املك حسابا للنت فى المنزل فسارفعها من العمل و لكن هذا ياخذ وقتا
> اعتذر



عنك يا واد عمى

ZINITTY details.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## مسلم يوسف (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الخير​


----------



## zanitty (25 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> عنك يا واد عمى
> 
> ZINITTY details.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download



ما يجيبها الا اجدع ناس
سدد الله عنك دينك


----------



## شرشر الجديد (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابطة لا تعمل وسلامي للجميع والرجاء الدعاء لمصر


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (26 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> عنك يا واد عمى
> 
> ZINITTY details.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download



شغل جامد جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## pora (26 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## pora (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بصراحه جامده جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس/احمدابراهيم (27 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## nofal (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ماهر عطية (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففةةةةةةة طويلة


----------



## hooka (27 نوفمبر 2012)

يا مهندس زانتي موضوع من 2009 ولحد دلوقتي الناس بدور عليه !!!!!!!!!!!!!
يا بختك زمانك خدت ثواب قد كدة :d 
تهانينا علي الموضوع وكمان شكرنا ويا ري يجعلوا في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## salahzantout (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ahmedmostafa_xp (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الطبيعى انى بحمل و بس لكن لما شوفت الملف قولت لازم اشكرك بجد لان المجهود كبير اوى 

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا كبير


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ونفعكم بما قدمتوه لنا 
متميز دائما يا هندسة وتستحق التقدير من الجميع وانا اولهم


----------



## ml1988ml (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس ’ ربنا يزيدك علما ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك .......... امين


----------



## Ahmed atef shata (23 ديسمبر 2012)

:75:تسلم يا غالي


----------



## wael nesim (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## fayek9 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yousefegyp (23 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ياباشا ربنا يكرمك


----------



## عباس غوبر (24 ديسمبر 2012)

شككرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أكرم حمزه (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وأستاذي العزيز زناتي على هذه التفاصيل الرائعه لرسومات التكييف والأعمال الصحيه .... ولكني لم أجد تفاصيل لمنظومات الحريق
شكرا جزيلا لك ثانيه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (18 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## asd_zxc (18 مايو 2013)

دى برضه بلوكات فى كل حاجة 

CAD block - Download - 4shared - ahmad ragab


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (18 مايو 2013)

ممتازة الله ينور عليك فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (18 مايو 2013)

الله يبارك لك والله :75: الشعر شوية عليك


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (18 مايو 2013)

الاخ العزيز zanitty هذا ما عهدناك عليه... جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بسام عبد ألأحد ايل (4 يونيو 2013)

thanks very much my dear


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 يونيو 2013)

الشكر الجزيل لك يا استاذ و لجميع المشاركين


----------



## wael nesim (4 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر ياباشا على الملف الجامد ده


----------



## Mr Engine (24 أكتوبر 2015)

ممكن اعادة رفع الروابط. الروابط لا تعمل.


----------



## darkbat (25 أكتوبر 2015)

مش شغال


----------



## Nile Man (26 أكتوبر 2015)

greaaaat


----------



## المهندس السليمي (27 أكتوبر 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل
هل من الممكن رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## darkbat (27 أكتوبر 2015)

اللينك مش عاو يشتغل نرجو تحميله مرة اخرى


----------

